# lighting



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

So I am wondering if I have enough lighting in my 55 gallon el natural. I have it facing a east window that get a good amount of light. I want to do this as simple as possible and do not want to up grade my lighting if I don"t have to. The lights I have now are two 20w strip lights. I remember that when I had my high tech the wpg rule was way over board. I had great success at 2 wpg and I could grow most any thing. So what should the wpg be for a natural plated tank. I was thinking of going with ah supply 55 watt power compact. Or do you think things will grow as is. I have anubias, amazon sword, ludwigia, cryps, vals, hair grass, duck weed, frog bit, I planted a bunch of things to see what will take off. What can really grow in a tank like this?


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not sure how things go with that big of a tank, but I have a 15w fluorescent in my 10 gallon el natural and that's been enough for my cryp undulata, val, pennywort and Clinopodium cf. brownei to grow pretty well. That's only about 1.5w per gallon with some indirect sunlight from an east window.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The watt-per-gallon rule does not apply to the new lighting technology that is now commonly used for planted aquaria. So it's best to just disregard that obsolete advice.

What type of strip lights do you have? There is a huge difference in output among different types of fluorescent tubes. For example, a single T5 HO tube over the full length of a 55 gallon would give good medium light, plenty for most Walstad tanks. Older technology, like T12 or T8 tubes, would give low light.

Natural sunlight is great, but it varies tremendously depending on many factors. Distance from the window, cleanliness of glass, presence or absence of a window screen, shade from trees or buildings, and season all cause the amount of natural light that reaches the tank to change. This makes it very difficult for us to judge how much useful light your tank is getting from the window.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

For a 55 gallon tank that is 4' in length, i would avoid compact fluorescents and instead go with regular shop lights from, say, Home Depot or Lowes. By using regular T8 bulbs instead of compact fluorescents, you can buy the bulbs in bulk (they sell a decent 6700K T8 bulb in the stores). 

Although you can find ones that are T5, I would purchase the T8 shop light w/ the shiny metal reflectors. The T5's they have in the store may or may not be T5HO, but regardless, the ones in the stores do not have decent reflectors. 

The nicest T8 fixture that is normally available in the strores is the "Lithonia Lighting Diamond Plate 2-Light Chrome Ceiling Fluorescent Shop Light Fixture". This is a really bright fixture and not that expensive (relatively speaking). The only drawback is that it's not the most attractive fixture so if that's a problem, you'd have to build a canopy for it. I should also say that it's bright - very bright. (It's almost T5HO bright.) If you're going to go low tech and do not plan on using CO2, you have want to consider building a hanger for it so you can control how high you hang it about your tank. Alternatively, you can place a piece of wire screening between the light and the tank and that will reduce the light intensity by ~40%. 

Also, remember that a 55 gallon tank is much taller than most tanks (like the 10 gallon). Without window light, you're going to need (relatively) more light in order to penetrate that deeply.

p.s. In regard to what Michael said, T12 lights are pretty worthless for planted aquariums. T8's, however, really depend a lot on the reflectors; Never underestimate the power of good shiny reflectors! T5HO really are too much light for low tech tanks; If you use them, plan on using CO2. 

Also, the advantage of windows and natural light is that the light they provide is good at penetrating directly to the bottom of the aquarium. The light intensity is seasonal and subject to a lot of variables as Michael said, but good for really tank tanks, never the less.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Good suggestion for economical lighting! The high cost and short life of T5 HO tubes is one of my pet peeves.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have two t8. So maybe add some reflectors. Any place to get good t8 reflectors.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

Tinfoil works as a cheap reflector until you can find and order legit reflectors.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for all or you help guys. I found a local that had some arcadia t8 reflectors. These should help a lot my plants seem to have signs of growth but I am hoping this should speed things up a bit.


----------



## Transposon (Jul 16, 2005)

Duck weed multiplies very fast. Be aware that floating/surface plants might shade out other plants.


----------



## CalCity_Boone (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a similar sized tank.
I purchased the cheapest dual shoplight from HD, daylight bulbs and a can of Rustoleum Bright Coat Metallic finish.

I'm waiting for the first coat to dry, but it's _almost_ mirror-reflective-like. So with sanding and another 2 coats I can see it's going to be bright.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

mine is a 55 corner tank so i am limited in my choises. i bought some arcadia reflectors and the did realy well. things are growing and I am happy.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------

